# Excel pivottable calculation survey



## Kasper de Jonge (Jul 30, 2012)

Hello,

My name is Kasper de Jonge and I work for Microsoft on the PowerPivot team.  I would like to ask you to participate in an online survey. This study is to determine the most common calculation that data analyst use in their day to day work. Your input is incredibly valuable to help us determine how we can improve the use of calculations in PowerPivot (now available in Excel 2013). There are 8 questions to be answered and will take about 5 to 10 minutes to answer them all.

Please use the link below to start the study:
https://illumeweb.smdisp.net/collector/Survey.ashx?Name=DAX_discovery_v2

Thank you for participating,
Kasper de Jonge


----------

